# Couple of pics and a vid of my brackish tank



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some shots of my brackish tank, currently houses 2 knight goby's, dragon goby, 2 figure 8 puffers and 3 mollies. I am on the hunt for a group of orange chromides to add to the tank, they are the only brackish cichlid out there I do believe and they are from India.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

now those are some nice F8's. beauty color!!!
cool vid! 

still puzzled to why IPU says they are a freshwater puffer.
but we all know if we do our research its amazing what you can learn!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya I don't get that either, ya they will live in fresh but not the 18 years they can in brackish


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats frickn awesome dude! 18yrs!

Hows the Fahaka? I still gotta swing out to your place one of these days!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I love those figure 8's Aaron. Definitely cool.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a dragon goby when I was younger. I had no idea what I was doing as a 14 year old with a fish tank but he grew to 18" or so in fresh water before he died  

He used to swim up to the top and eat out of my fingers. Was the coolest fish I ever had


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> thats frickn awesome dude! 18yrs!
> 
> Hows the Fahaka? I still gotta swing out to your place one of these days!


The fahaka is doing great, still a pig and still growing Ya I am not far from ya now, send me a message sometime if you wanna swing by.



K0oKiE said:


> I had a dragon goby when I was younger. I had no idea what I was doing as a 14 year old with a fish tank but he grew to 18" or so in fresh water before he died
> 
> He used to swim up to the top and eat out of my fingers. Was the coolest fish I ever had


One of my favorite fish. My old one that I stupidly traded in would have been about that size now, he was around 14" and fat. This one is about 7" right now and still working on getting him outta his cave. My last one I was handfeeding and this one won't have anything to do with it.

Chris thanks man. I have had the F8's for about 4 years now, they are very cool fish and know them to be some of the nicer ones I have seen around


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

For Orange Chromides - Pet Habitat in Tinseltown(I know its a long drive for you) has them for $5.88 each, very active and healthy and they have been there for awhile


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome figure 8 puffers, are they brackish also? Are they ok in freshwater?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No they are not ok in freshwater. There is alot of confusion about this topic too. Yes in the wild they spend alot of time around freshwater but it seems in the tank they do best in brackish water.


----------

